# Alice Works Bike- In need of help



## Alumadisston (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm adding this Alice Works bike to my collection on Monday and would like to find out if anyone knows a value, history on the company or just a general idea of when it was produced. Thanks!

Thank you


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 25, 2015)

Judging from the style, and the corroded chrome, I'd guess it's a Chinese commuter bike from the 60s or 70s.


----------



## T-Mar (Jul 26, 2015)

The 3S3 trademark on the head badge, light bracket and fender mascot is indicative of a Japanese bicycle. Many Japanese firms adopted three characters and/or three item trademarks. The practice stems back to the 1920's when the Japanese considered BSA bicycles and components to be the hallmark of quality. They copied BSA's three character name and trademark of three bound rifle barrels. Maeda (SunTour) used 8.8.8 and three bound rifles, Shimano used 3.3.3 and three bound spears, while Takagi used 3 Japanese characters and three bound spears. The 3S3 trademark simply appears to be another permutation of this tradition.

As for the age it appears to be 1950s or 1960s based on the fender mascot, as these had largely disappeaqred by the 1970s. Are there any discernible brands or markings on the major components?

Edit: I assume the OP already knows this but I neglected to mention that it appears to be a children's bicycle. Based on the apparent era and 28 spoke count, those are probably no larger than 24" wheels. They appear to be about 18-20".


----------



## Alumadisston (May 18, 2018)

T-Mar said:


> The 3S3 trademark on the head badge, light bracket and fender mascot is indicative of a Japanese bicycle. Many Japanese firms adopted three characters and/or three item trademarks. The practice stems back to the 1920's when the Japanese considered BSA bicycles and components to be the hallmark of quality. They copied BSA's three character name and trademark of three bound rifle barrels. Maeda (SunTour) used 8.8.8 and three bound rifles, Shimano used 3.3.3 and three bound spears, while Takagi used 3 Japanese characters and three bound spears. The 3S3 trademark simply appears to be another permutation of this tradition.
> 
> As for the age it appears to be 1950s or 1960s based on the fender mascot, as these had largely disappeaqred by the 1970s. Are there any discernible brands or markings on the major components?
> 
> Edit: I assume the OP already knows this but I neglected to mention that it appears to be a children's bicycle. Based on the apparent era and 28 spoke count, those are probably no larger than 24" wheels. They appear to be about 18-20".




Thank you your for the detailed information. It was extremely helpful and read it when you posted it. I thought I responded and I see I didn't. Thank you very much!


----------

